# Santa's Bringing Ammo to my Nephew



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

He just got into shooting & loves it. Range won't allow handguns until he's 21 so he rented a .22 rifle then bought his own. All he wanted for Christmas was ammo. Nowhere to be found here but Santa's bringing him 2 bricks of .22 LR. I got lucky on the timing & price. Sale ended quickly.


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

Babbalou1956 said:


> He just got into shooting & loves it. Range won't allow handguns until he's 21 so he rented a .22 rifle then bought his own. All he wanted for Christmas was ammo. Nowhere to be found here but Santa's bringing him 2 bricks of .22 LR. I got lucky on the timing & price. Sale ended quickly.


you're a good uncle.

you wanna adopt an older guy, that does not eat much, and takes up little space?

if so, check with my wife first, but i'm sure she'll say it's ok....


----------

